

Google Announces the End of Author Photos in Search - ra00l
http://moz.com/blog/bye-bye-author-pics

======
tinkerrr
Good riddance! Photos come with all sorts of biases (age, gender, race, etc.)
and really serve no purpose other than help some "SEO guys" game the system.

